# ~Indigo Update Thread~



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Since i have so many Pleasant people willing to follow Indigo's progress. 
I thought i would make him an update thread, so i am not throwing threads in every which way and direction ! 

So today, he has gotten a much more stronger nicker ( he learnt it off the foals) But hes working on it lol! 
Ive found out that LOTS of hay really distracts him from cribbing, and he has become so strong that he can practically pull a post out of the ground ! so, hopefully we will have our 60' corral set up soon ! 

he really is eager for his oats and pellets, rather pushy at times, but we are working on that and but other than that an absolute gentleman, Throws his head sometimes, when he wants his oats lol. 

I checked him a few minutes ago and he decided he wanted to lay down ! <3 Thats a rather good sign for right now  At least i know he is comfortable here. 

So far, he ****** his ears back but their natural position is kind of laid back lol ! soon enough, soon enough


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

looks like hes settling in. maybe you could post some pictures to get a little time line going.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ i defintially will ! 
im hoping to get a video of his nickering attempts lol its so cute !


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

He is a bit Antsy, but i guess im gonna have to expect that since he is a Tb X. 
There were times when leading him around where he would throw his head up. 
Lots of new photos coming up, i didnt tie him up today, due to what happened yesterday and he is abit wary of the fence now. Me thinks we will have to train to stand still lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

sounds like he is doing great!! But what happened yesterday with the fence?? Does he have a pull back problem?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he went and lowered his head, when i was just setting up the tie, apparently the electric fence was on (oops -.-' )
He pulled back and broke the lead rope (im not concerned about the lead rope, they are cheap) 
And just trotted off, but my hand flung back and hit it and i couldnt feel it for more than 30 minutes, hes pretty hesitant about electric fences. 
regardless, so im gonna have to wait till i can get the round pen set up and see how that goes.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ But to add, he does have a tendancy to try and walk off when tied and pull back abit. So eekk, when he isnt loose like the farrier had him tied.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

we have those o rings mounted on the fence in some places for tying. I try to avoid tying my horse to the fence unless its somewere really deep in the ground or cemented in. Does he have a safely halter on? Thats very important. Try just draping the lead over the fence if you can, make him stand for a little while and then let him go. Gradually work up to keeping him tyed long and longer. its important to make sure they dont associate it with anything bad, otherwise you have a 1000lb horse trying to get the heck outta there. He might not be fully settled in yet (forget how long ago you got him.)


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

lol yes, i will work on it, very slowely, thank you  
Ive had him since the 31st of october.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

He got wormed yesterday  he didnt like having around his mouth cleaned but after awhile he took it. 
Today, he got moved to the round pen, with alot more room etc, but its fustrating me because he is still cribbing, i feel like im just going to start crying and no matter how much i try to explain to my brother about it, he doesnt get it across. 
My dad doesnt understand very much. 
Ugh. 

~Thats my update for today !~


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

~P.S. Today, after moving him to the round pen, he has been pacing back and forth one area, the hay stopped him abit from the cribbing, but he feels seperated from marshy and pepper, he let out a few bucks and cantered and trotted around, he almost looked like he was about to jump the fence, but i feel like he wont, because its 6 FT high, but im afraid he might if hes too determined, hopefulyl time will prove me wrong. 
Coming up friday, dad said we can pick him up a cribbing collar, a 'miracle cribbing collar' because the metal ones, dont look good for winter, the tack store said though that she found she has to put it really tight, in order for it to.. work. My only concern is what if im not working him but he decides to 'play' and ends up suffocating himself, since he isnt stalled.. but ill give it a shot.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

He was moved back to where we last had him, in his own pasture but in between the foals and marshy and pepper, he seems to like it there better since he can associate with them, we decided not to stress him out and have future issues. 
But when he was in the round pen, he was following me around and we would do figure 8s and he would listen to whatever i had directed, even if it was very tight turns  
I had lots of fun playing with him


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

There is a new picture thread ! he got his tail cut  ! 

Also there are no signs on a tattoo, after i checked his top lip. Oh well


----------

